# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβες Ιπτάμενων Δελφινιών

## Maroulis Nikos

Βλάβη στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή υπέστη σήμερα το πρωί το Ε/Γ – Υ/Γ «F/D 23» Ν.Π.9496 κατά τη διαδικασία πρόσδεσης στο λιμένα Σκοπέλου.
Το πλοίο εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο από Αλόννησο για Σκόπελο – Γλώσσα – Σκιάθο – Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο μεταφέροντας 35 επιβάτες, οι οποίοι θα προωθηθούν στον προορισμό τους με άλλο πλοίο της ίδιας εταιρείας. Από τη λιμενική αρχή Σκοπέλου απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του εν λόγω πλοίου και στη συνέχεια απέπλευσε κενό επιβατών με μία μηχανή για λιμένα Βόλου προς αποκατάσταση της βλάβης.

Πηγή YEN

----------


## Naias II

ΑΚΥΡΩΣΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟΥ
Η εταιρεία ανακοινώνει ότι σήμερα Πέμπτη 16/07/2009 το ταχύπλοο Ε/Γ FLYING DOLPHIN  ΧVII  που εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά 08.00 προς Πόρο – Ύδρα  - Ερμιόνη υπέστη βλάβη στο λιμάνι του Πόρου περί ώρα 09.00.
 Οι επιβάτες θα προωθηθούν στον προορισμό τους με άλλα πλοία  και μέριμνα της εταιρείας.
Πηγή: *HSW

Υ.Γ: Αυτές οι βλάβες δε λένε να σταματήσουν........


*

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Μέσα στο μήνα που μας πέρασε συνέβησαν ουκ ολίγες βλάβες δελφινιών της hsw, σε συμείο που να απορεί κανείς..
Έχουμε και λέμε:



> Παρ, 30/11/2012
> Μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, το Ε/Γ-Υ/Γ «FLYING DOLPHIN XVII» Ν.Π. 11483 κατά την εκτέλεση  προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου από Σπέτσες για Ύδρα – Πόρο – Πειραιά με εκατό τριάντα ένα (131) επιβάτες και ενώ έπλεε στη θαλάσσια περιοχή βόρεια νήσου Πόρου, παρουσίασε βλάβη στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή.  Το πλοίο κατέπλευσε με μειωμένη ταχύτητα αυτοδύναμα στον Πόρο, όπου από τηnοικεία Λιμενική Αρχή, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του, μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη και να προσκομιστεί σχετικό βεβαιωτικό από τον Νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί, ενώ οι επιβάτες προωθήθηκαν στους προορισμούς τους με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας







> Παρ, 16/11/2012
> Η Λιμενική Αρχή Ύδρας ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Υ/Γ-F/D «XVΙII» Ν.Π. 11500 ότι κατά τον απόπλου από το λιμάνι της Ύδρας παρατηρήθηκε δόνηση στις μηχανές.Από επαγγελματία δύτη δεν διαπιστώθηκε βλάβη στα ύφαλα και στις μηχανές του πλοίου ενώ από τον Α’ Μηχανικό διαπιστώθηκε βλάβη συνδέσμου της δεξιάς κύριας μηχανής του.
> Το Ε/Γ-Υ/Γ εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Ύδρα για Πόρο - Πειραιά με τριάντα ένα (31) επιβάτες οι οποίοι προωθήθηκαν στον προορισμό τους με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.
> Από το Λιμεναρχείο Ύδρας απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του F/D«XVΙII», μέχρι προσκόμισης σχετικού βεβαιωτικού από τον νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.





> Τετ, 14/11/2012
> Η Λιμενική Αρχή Ύδρας ενημερώθηκε, απογευματινές ώρες σήμερα, από τον πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Υ/Γ «F/DXVII» Ν.Π. 11483 ότι κατά τον απόπλου από το λιμάνι της Ύδρας παρουσιάστηκε βλάβη στον άξονα της αριστερής κύριας μηχανής του.Ανωτέρω πλοίο επέστρεψε με ασφάλεια στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας , ενώ από επαγγελματία δύτη διαπιστώθηκε ρωγμή στο αριστερό πρυμναίο πτερύγιο.
> Το Ε/Γ-Υ/Γ εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Ύδρα για Ερμιόνη – Σπέτσες – Π. Χέλι με δεκαοκτώ (18) επιβάτες οι οποίοι προωθήθηκαν στον προορισμό τους με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.
> Από το Λιμεναρχείο Ύδρας απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του «F/DXVII», μέχρι προσκόμισης σχετικού βεβαιωτικού από τον νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.





> Σάβ, 10/11/2012
> Μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, το Ε/Γ-Υ/Γ «FLYING DOLPHIN XΧΙΧ» Ν.Π. 10232 κατά την εκτέλεση  προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου από Πόρτο Χέλι  για Σπέτσες Ερμιόνη –– Ύδρα – Πόρο – Πειραιά και ενώ έπλεε στη θαλάσσια περιοχή νησίδων Τσελεβίνια Σαρωνικού Κόλπου, παρουσίασε βλάβη,  με σαράντα πέντε (45) επιβάτες.  Το πλοίο κατέπλευσε αυτοδύναμα στον Πόρο με μειωμένη ταχύτητα, όπου από τη Λιμενική Αρχή, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους, μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη και να προσκομιστεί σχετικό βεβαιωτικό από τον Νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί, ενώ οι επιβάτες προωθήθηκαν στους προορισμούς τους με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.


Πηγή hcg.gr

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

πηγή hcg.gr




> Απογευματινές ώρες σήμερα, το Ε/Γ-Υ/Γ «ΕΡΑΤΩ» Ν.Π. 11061 κατά την εκτέλεση  προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου από Πειραιά για Αίγινα με είκοσι δύο (22) επιβάτες και ενώ έπλεε πλησίον ανατολικού κίτρινου σημαντήρα λιμένα Πειραιά, παρουσίασε βλάβη στη μηχανή.  Το πλοίο επέστρεψε με μειωμένη ταχύτητα αυτοδύναμα στον Πειραιά, όπου από τηvοικεία Λιμενική Αρχή, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του, μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη και να προσκομιστεί σχετικό βεβαιωτικό από τον Νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί, ενώ οι επιβάτες προωθήθηκαν στον προορισμό τους με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.

----------


## Eng

Αμααανν την Κυριακη το πρωι το χαζευα με τον αδερφο μου..μαλλον το γλωσσοφαγα.  :Surprised:

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Αμααανν την Κυριακη το πρωι το χαζευα με τον αδερφο μου..μαλλον το γλωσσοφαγα.


Όχι περισσότερο από μένα. 5 λεπτά πριν πάθει τη βλάβη ήμουν στο κόκκινο για να παρακολουθήσω τη συγκλονιστική "απογείωσή" του. Μόλις έφυγε έφυγα και γω και μετά είδα ότι μέχρι να φτάσω στον ΗΣΑΠ είχε επιστρέψει.. Τουλάχιστον τώρα είναι μια χαρά!

----------


## Panos80

Μαλλον βλαβη στο fd xxix αυτη την ωρα ανοιχτα της Αιγινας. Εδω και κανα 10λεπτο βολοδερνει με 5-6 κομβους!

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

> Μαλλον βλαβη στο fd xxix αυτη την ωρα ανοιχτα της Αιγινας. Εδω και κανα 10λεπτο βολοδερνει με 5-6 κομβους!


Λογο καιρου παει με αυτην την ταχυτητα.Μην βγαζετε συμπερασματα για βλαβες.Εκει βγαζει ενα 7αρι γεματο σημερα.Και το παει κομμενο να μην τον γυρισει τουμπα.

----------


## Panos80

ok. Απλα το παρακολουθουσα και ξαφνικα απο τα 33 kn επεσε στα 5 αποτομα και για πολυ ωρα και υπεθεσα βλαβη.

----------


## combra

Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα 23/12/2013, η *Λιμενική Αρχή Αίγινας*, από τον πλοίαρχο του *Ε/Γ-Υ/Γ «ΕΡΑΤΩ» Ν.Π. 11061*, για έντονο κραδασμό στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή του κατά τον κατάπλου του στο Λιμένα Αίγινας και προερχόμενο από *λιμένα Πειραιά.*

             Οι  επιβάτες που ταξίδευαν για Αγκίστρι προωθήθηκαν στον προορισμό τους από  το Ε/Γ «ΤΖΑΜΑΊΚΑ» Ν.Α. 106, με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.Από  το Λιμεναρχείο Αίγινας, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του «ΕΡΑΤΩ» μέχρι την  αποκατάσταση της βλάβης καθώς και προσκόμιση Πιστοποιητικού Αξιοπλοΐας  από το Νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.


Πηγή: piraeuspress.gr

----------


## combra

Ενημερώθηκε το απόγευμα χθες  04/01/2014 η *Λιμενική Αρχή Αίγινας*, από τον Πλοίαρχο του *Ε/Γ-Υ/Γ «ΕΡΑΤΩ» Ν.Π. 11061*,  για έντονο κραδασμό στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή του κατά τη διάρκεια του  προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου από το λιμένα Πειραιά προς το λιμένα της  Αίγινας.

Οι  88 επιβάτες που επέβαιναν στο εν λόγω πλοίο αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλεια  στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας, ενώ μετά από επιθεώρηση που διενεργήθηκε από  μηχανικό του Τοπικού Κλιμακίου Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων καθώς και από  επαγγελματία δύτη *διαπιστώθηκε αποκόλληση ενός εκ των τριών πτερυγίων της δεξιάς έλικας του πλοίου.*
Από το Λιμεναρχείο Αίγινας, *απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους* του  «ΕΡΑΤΩ» μέχρι την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης καθώς και προσκόμισης  Πιστοποιητικού Αξιοπλοΐας από το Νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.

Υπενθυμίζουμε και την μηχανική βλάβη που είχε εμφανίσει στις 23/12/2013.

Πηγή: piraeuspress

----------


## Eng

Με αυτο τι εγινε? Φανταζομαι θα πηγε κενο επιβατων στο Περαμα και θα αλλαξαν προπελα.. Εχει κανεις κανενα νεο?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ναι κάτι τέτοιο έγινε! Πάντως εδώ και μέρες δουλεύει κανονικότατα.

----------


## SteliosK

Στο Πέραμα το Flyingdolphin XXIX αυτή την ώρα λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης..

nautilia.gr/news

----------

